# Pickled corpse tumbles out of rum barrel



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

*Thirsty Hungarians find surprising cause for drink's 'special taste'*









BUDAPEST, Hungary - Hungarian builders who drank their way to the bottom of a huge barrel of rum while renovating a house got a nasty surprise when a pickled corpse tumbled out of the empty barrel, a police magazine Web site reported. According to online magazine www.zsaru.hu, workers in Szeged in the south of Hungary tried to move the barrel after they had drained it, only to find it was surprisingly heavy and were shocked when the body of a naked man fell out.
The Web site said that the body of the man had been shipped back from Jamaica 20 years ago by his wife in the barrel of rum in order to avoid the cost and paperwork of an official return.


----------



## claymud (Aug 21, 2005)

I just have to ask... where do you find these things?


----------



## dougspaulding (May 22, 2004)

Thanks - rum _was_ one of my favourites.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Someone posted this on another forum, tought it was interesting.


----------



## TipoDeemin (Oct 8, 2005)

Have a gander at this, FE: Bier Barrel.

This story is a classic urban legend that's been floating around a while. Not proven just yet, but also not unproven.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Tipo, that was interesting reading. 








Thou, it looks like only one truth to the whole lengend.


----------

